# Brake job.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I think it's time. I hit 170,000 miles in my Santa Fe Sport and I am just now feeling the first bit of chatter in the brakes. Checked the brake pads at 160,000 miles when I rotated the tires and they still looked fine. Rotating the tires this weekend and just plan on changing out the front pads and rotors while I have the wheels off. back still show minimal wear so I'm not messing with them.

$166.00 for front rotors, ceramic pads, and a new hardware kit. Including brake cleaner and brake grease I'm in for around $170.00 and an hours time. I'm pretty sure I could get away with only replacing the pads, however the little chatter I felt makes me think I should replace the rotors as well.

Being easy on the gas and easy on the brakes pays off. I know some people that are on their 3rd set of pads by this time.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow. 170,000 impressive


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

You are smart doing the brakes yourself and will save a pile of money. I would highly recommend replacing rotors when replacing the pads, especially at 170K. There was a day when machining the rotors was a pretty good cheaper option, but priced it recently and it only saved about $30 each. New rotors will take care of the pulsation when hitting the brakes. Recently I started going back to the dealer to get OEM brake parts. Autozone, Advance, Pep Boys etc just did not perform as well.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Rotors i wouldn’t bother wasting money to change, 
They last for years and years . Many get scammed into getting them changed, 

I would recommend using angle grinder with the right attachment and give them a quick once over.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Started at 8 this morning. Done by 10 am. Changed pads and rotors on two cars. Rotated tires on both cars.

1/16” of pads left before the wear indicator would touch.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Started at 8 this morning. Done by 10 am. Changed pads and rotors on two cars. Rotated tires on both cars.
> 
> 1/16” of pads left before the wear indicator would touch.


170K and just now changing the brake pads? You must do a ton of long range driving with almost no braking involved. As an Uber Eats driver, with all the short runs and lots of stops, I go through brakes quickly. And tires. And suspension parts. 

Good job on doing it yourself.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

AND you get 34 MPG with that?? Time to get a Santa Fe.....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> 170K and just now changing the brake pads? You must do a ton of long range driving with almost no braking involved. As an Uber Eats driver, with all the short runs and lots of stops, I go through brakes quickly. And tires. And suspension parts.
> 
> Good job on doing it yourself.





Illini said:


> AND you get 34 MPG with that?? Time to get a Santa Fe.....


Normal driving, not a excessive amount of long trips. 

I'm just easy on the gas and easy on the brakes. No hard accelerations unless absolutely needed, no tailgating, and always watching the traffic multiple cards ahead of me for brake lights so I can let off the gas early and start to coast to slow down.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

69 degrees? try doing a brake job here in 15degrees @ Windy City


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> 69 degrees? try doing a brake job here in 15degrees @ Windy City


It was a good day to do the brakes, a cold front came through the nigh before. The previous day it was 84 out. 🤪

I remember those cold days in NE Ohio with the wind and snow blowing of the lake. Yeah, car repairs in the winter sucked.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> 69 degrees?



Yeah, it's been an unusually cold winter for is down here. 

Thanks for the concern, it's been tough but we'll be okay, I hope.









That's frost! Apparently this is what happens when it gets below 32° ?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah, you probably didn’t need rotors. If you catch it while there’s still some pad left the rotors don’t get damaged. 
I usually replace the rotors every third set of pads.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, you probably didn’t need rotors. If you catch it while there’s still some pad left the rotors don’t get damaged.
> I usually replace the rotors every third set of pads.


I considered not changing them this time, figured I may never need brake pads again so just did it.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

197,000 on the Accord hybrid ORIGINAL brake pads and rotors. The "friction brakes" as they are called don't get much use. The regen braking does most of the work if one drives gently. 

Just one more reason to drive a hybrid!


----------

